# Rewicking a Tornado Nano chip coil.



## Herco (15/9/16)

Hey guys,

My stock 0.3ohm coil was dry hitting above 40watts and left a subtle burnt aftertaste in mouth with each draw. I stripped everything and saw my coil is 'nasty', to say the least...

I am struggling to get hold of 0.3ohm replacement coils for my tornado nano, so I spent last night looking for methods to rewick my current coil.I have never built or wicked before, so this should be interesting.

I removed the old wick and dry burned the gunk off the coils. I will get some cotton later today and hopefully the gentlemen at Vaporscorner will be able to assist me in this endeavour. The problem is that it is not a rebuildable deck, the stock coil is just designed in such a way that you can possibly rewick it.

Stock coil with burnt cotton removed (nasty ness):






Dry burning this beachhhh:





Ready for wicking:


----------



## Ugi (15/9/16)

hi. my stock coil was a twisted wire.... rewicked it 3 tyms already perfect each tym.

a bit finiky to wick but doable

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (15/9/16)

Ugi said:


> hi. my stock coil was a twisted wire.... rewicked it 3 tyms already perfect each tym.
> 
> a bit finiky to wick but doable



Thanks for the info! How do you determine when to rewick? Do you possibly have a picture of your wicking process on these? How much wick do you use? The more references I have the more comfortable I am. 

As far as I know, the twisted wire is the 0.6ohm?


----------



## Ugi (15/9/16)

i rewick when i get a slight burnt after taste. i send cotton threw juice holes then out the other side cut tuck check n vape. ps the stock twisted coil is duals ohming out at 0.3ohms....can pm me for watsapp number i will help you out


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/9/16)

Herco said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My stock 0.3ohm coil was dry hitting above 40watts and left a subtle burnt aftertaste in mouth with each draw. I stripped everything and saw my coil is 'nasty', to say the least...
> 
> ...



Hi @Herco, Why not just use the Rebuildable section that comes with the setup?


----------



## stevie g (15/9/16)

That looks very easy to rewick. Pull though wick holes and coil snip flush and comb a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (15/9/16)

@Imtiaaz , I bought mine secondhand for really cheap, the original owner broke the rebuildable deck.

@Sprint , It should be easy enough. I am going to do the following:

- Take some cotton about the diameter of the coil. Roll the points thin.
- Push, pull through juice hole, through coil, out other juice hole.
- tuck both ends so the center fluffs out a bit?
- pull both points through juice holes from the inside.
- lift them up and snip off the twisted ends and tuck infront of the juice holes.


----------



## stevie g (15/9/16)

That sounds good you'll have to experiment with positioning of the wick for better efficiency but you have the drift of it.


----------



## Herco (15/9/16)

So I wicked her up with the help of Ugi! Now to see if she leaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/9/16)

Herco said:


> So I wicked her up with the help of Ugi! Now to see if she leaks.



I'm interested to know if it leaks or not, looks good buddy @Herco


----------



## Herco (15/9/16)

@Imtiaaz , no more dry hits. No leaking. Just a delicious, full vape!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (7/1/17)

saw this post now, very simple to wick and fantastic vape. I find the Tornado nano build quality to be quite poor, thin metal with sharp edges especially the rba deck but still love the tank. Anyway cleaned a coil and left it overnight to dry for the very first rewicking and the next morning the inside of the coil had noticeable rust. I live near the beach and things rust quicker here, but I'm used to the problem and always take extra care with drying and storage and have never had any problems like this before. The regular deck has not had this problem so it could be that this lifetime limitation is for the disposables. Scares me to think about vaping rusty juice so just keep an eye out.


----------

